# My first really good swirl soap



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

By mousehouse at 2011-10-04

A swirl soap I did today! I forgot to add the fragrance I had planned, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## simplymcghie (Oct 5, 2011)

looks very nice!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome swirl love the shade of green you have going there


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice swirls. That green looks good.
Pfft....unscented works.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 5, 2011)

Mouse!!!! That one is sensational.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 5, 2011)

Very pretty swirls.  I love unscented soap.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Your green swirls are beautiful!


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Mouse, fabulous swirls ~I love the green.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words...it helps me a lot to hear feedback, positive or some constructive criticism. I'm really glad to be a part of this forum, and hope that I can contribute more in the future!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job - how did you get the translucent swirls against the opaque cream/white background?


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 5, 2011)

Fab job, Mouse!  Love the way you swirled TD with plain base along with the green.  Brilliant.  Great effect!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful swirls!!!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

The light green translucent swirl is green clay mixed in at trace, and the darker green is Jade labcolor. A smidge of TD added to the base.


----------



## saltydog (Oct 5, 2011)

Swirls are so hard!!
Yours look amazing, love the greens


----------



## llineb (Oct 5, 2011)

Those look gr8!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a beautiful swirl!  I love it!


----------



## Relle (Oct 6, 2011)

Fantastic colour and swirl going on.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 7, 2011)

im jealous!


----------



## opalgirl (Oct 8, 2011)

So cool!  Great job!


----------



## kerzuke (Oct 8, 2011)

So lovely soap


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Oct 9, 2011)

Mouse said:
			
		

> By mousehouse at 2011-10-04
> 
> A swirl soap I did today! I forgot to add the fragrance I had planned, but I'm happy with it.



Don't you hate that when you forget to add the fragrance after all is said and done.  I have done that at least twice now and it is usually because someone distracts me during my process.  I am so glad to hear I am not the only one who does this.  :roll:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I got distracted...the doorbell rang as I was stickblending the base, so I had a friend watching in some fascination as I finished, which made me nervous! 
I work in my kitchen, which is not good...my husband hates it, plus the kitchen has a back door which everyone comes and goes through. You also have to walk through the kitchen to get to the stairs to the basement.  It's a TERRIBLE layout and I hate it.
I always let everyone know when I am mixing lye, the kids all know the kitchen's off-limits, but it still worries me a lot...
Thankfully, my husband and I just signed on our first house, which has a detached shop. We are very VERY excited. He is a glass blower, and works out of our laundry room. At the new place, one end of the shop will be his art, and one end will be mine, I think 

Even though I forgot the FO on this one, I like how it turned out; it's curing nicely. Lots  of people prefer unscented soap, more than I realized when I started doing this.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 10, 2011)

Very beautiful swirls!  Great job!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the fresh green swirls!


----------



## maya (Oct 11, 2011)

nice swirl! i love a good un scented soap.


----------

